# Can antibodies disappear?



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

So, just had a new blood test today. My doctor called me and unfortunately I missed the call and will have to call the office in the morning to clarify, but he said that all my tests were normal. He had run a TPOab (previously 205 in range of 0-34), FT4 and TSH.

I need to clarify what "normal" means in regards to the antibodies, but can they just disappear, if that is indeed what he means by normal?

So confused. Hate having to wait until morning to call :/


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

ugh. totally hate the missed phone call. I identify (and it's why I'm home today, waiting for my phone to ring from the nurse about my post-surgery calcium and thyroid levels...).

I'd be surprised if the antibodies totally disappeared, but maybe they simmered down and are headed towards normal...


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I think they wax and wane, but once you have them, I think you always have them. I have read some stories where people "have cured" their hashi's, but don't no if I actually believe that. When I was diagnosed my TPO was 439. At last check they were at 237 and I feel better, so I know they can go down.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

alliebeth88 said:


> So, just had a new blood test today. My doctor called me and unfortunately I missed the call and will have to call the office in the morning to clarify, but he said that all my tests were normal. He had run a TPOab (previously 205 in range of 0-34), FT4 and TSH.
> 
> I need to clarify what "normal" means in regards to the antibodies, but can they just disappear, if that is indeed what he means by normal?
> 
> So confused. Hate having to wait until morning to call :/


This may help you.

TPO
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm

So...............I don't know what they mean by normal either.

Let us know what kind of answers you get from the pros!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I believe that levels of everything are on a constant ebb and flow.

While most of the time you stay within range - during events like thyroid illness they will likely remain elevated.

During my diagnosis period of 2+ years I had ONE completely normal, in respectable range lab's. My labs post op run a TSH of 0 which is normal for me but abnormal with a person who does not have thyroid disease. My Free's stay within range, usually upper range.

They no longer test antibodies levels post TT so there isn't a way to know but honestly, when the thyroid is removed the antibodies levels don't matter.


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

Alright, so my doctor called me back this morning after playing some phone tag. Apparently he had called me last night when only the TSH and FT4 were in (they were "normal"). The antibodies came in this morning, and were high (duh).

My antibodies have increased over the past 3 weeks from 205 to "over 250" (don't have exact numbers, that's just what he said on the voicemail). He instructed me to make an appointment with him in 8 weeks, so I am now not going this Friday after all, despite still feeling hypo most days.

I will probably end up making an appointment sooner if my symptoms worsen. Right now I can function if I get about 10 hrs/night of sleep and power through the day with caffeine. . .


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

alliebeth88 said:


> Alright, so my doctor called me back this morning after playing some phone tag. Apparently he had called me last night when only the TSH and FT4 were in (they were "normal"). The antibodies came in this morning, and were high (duh).
> 
> My antibodies have increased over the past 3 weeks from 205 to "over 250" (don't have exact numbers, that's just what he said on the voicemail). He instructed me to make an appointment with him in 8 weeks, so I am now not going this Friday after all, despite still feeling hypo most days.
> 
> I will probably end up making an appointment sooner if my symptoms worsen. Right now I can function if I get about 10 hrs/night of sleep and power through the day with caffeine. . .


The doctor actually calls you? WOW!

Call back and ask for copies of your lab's then post them along with ranges.


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> The doctor actually calls you? WOW!
> 
> Call back and ask for copies of your lab's then post them along with ranges.


I know, isn't that crazy? I was surprised he called himself, not once, but TWICE. He is really a nice guy, and I feel like he has my best health interests at heart. I am just in a bad place right now.

I am going to call tomorrow and ask for my results. If they can't give them to me over the phone, I will have them mail them. The office is half an hour drive out of my way, so I would rather not have to trek out there unless necessary.


----------

